# Another carriage stop sorta



## swatson144 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have long been putting of making a carriage stop for the 12x36 lathe. Mainly because I have never used one in the past and because I simply like to use a magnet back dial indicator instead of a stop. Usually I just use the markings on the wheel. Besides not really having a need and lacking in motivation I couldn't come up with exactly what I wanted idea wise. Usually the things are too long for multiple use or to suit my taste.

So I decide just to make a base for later modification. No concern was given to provide clearance for the stop shaft and wiper. I simply wanted a block that would clamp to the ways and allow later additions.

1st was shaping.



2nd was cutting the V for the way



A little test fit 



Added a clamp plate and bolt. 2 tension pins keep the alignment. Toward the front of the way is a slot for easy removal so it will just slide off.



Now the flat surface leaves plenty of room to pop the magback DI on. There is enough meat to add attachments as needed. An angle for the magback, with an adjustable stop rod. I've got a turret stop around that wouldn't fit but could be modded for this rig.

It's a work in progress .

Steve

PS firefox kept giving me fits with inline photos but Chrome seems to do fine.


----------



## swatson144 (Oct 25, 2012)

*1st addon*

It seemed a good idea to make the 1st addon for the stop so that it would be a little more usefull.

1st to prepare the block for threaded 1/4 20 holes for attachment.



I wanted an angle for the magback and threw in a threaded hole 1/4 x 28 for good measure.


Here is the way it will see most use from me.



Steve


----------



## Jeffers (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice project


----------

